# Budgie Attack



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

I got a second budgie a week and a half ago. My boyfriend accidentally broke the quarantine period -- I suppose I didn't make it clear enough to him that they had to remain in separate rooms (sigh). Anyway, I've had the new budgie (Lunara) out at the same time as Sawyer.

Sawyer is not fond of the budgies, I'd already learned this when I introduced him to Feathermoon. He basically just snapped at him, and that was the end of that. I haven't had them together since then.

Just now I had Sawyer up on my shoulder and Lunara was hopping around on the shelf next to my computer. She'd been sitting still for a bit, but suddenly she hopped onto a book, then hopped off the shelf onto Sawyer's back.

Sawyer began screeching and they started to fight a bit... I have no idea exactly what happened since it was over my shoulder almost onto my back so I couldn't see, but I freaked out and yelled, Sawyer leaped off my shoulder and glided to the floor (his wings were clipped, but the flight feathers are coming back in now). My cat was on the floor so she zooms across the room to see what's going on until I yell at her to get out (which she does), and I scoop up Sawyer who's got his wings out and is huffing like a mad man. Basically a lot of action in less than 30 seconds. @[email protected]

I passed it off as a one-time thing thinking she was trying to hop over to my arm and landed wrong, and put Lunara back on the shelf. Sawyer is back up on my shoulder when she does it again, jumps onto my arm, climbs up it and purposefully jumps onto his back. Obviously I've had enough at this point, so Lunara goes back into her cage. I highly doubt I'll have them out at the same time again.

Neither of them are injured -- Sawyer is up on my shoulder preening his tail now... What the heck happened there, though? I never expected Lunara to be so gutsy. She's sort of young, maybe about four months old. I've never had a female bird before, though (and I'm still just guessing on her, since she's young), so is it just a female thing, she's being a bossy brat, or what? @[email protected]

(Edit: Maybe this belongs in another subforum. I'm not quite sure!)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Be careful with that curious cat and the mischevious budgie. It only takes one second for something terrible to happen. Glad everyone is ok now.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maybe don't have them out together yet. Put their cages side by side for a while and let them out individually. Budgies have a reputation for bullying cockatiels, so while some can be let out and get along well outside of the cage others just won't mix. I would go back to the start and introduce them really slowly over several weeks.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Budgies and tiels can do fine together. Mine do! maybe a little to well but thats besides the point. Slowly introduce them. I know mine didn't like the budgies to much at first. Hugs still doesn't like peekie or lilly and slush don't like any but that sonic got a great bond with hugs. The even feed each other. They can all be out together but when hugs wants his freedom he will fly to me or so. Usually one or two of the budgies follow but because they are more skittish so he gets a little alone time.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike my cockatiel does not like my budgie Icarus either. He will his try and bite or just run away. So I keep them apart. Icarus will go on Crickets cage and bug him instead (the canary) I think that Icarus likes him (the canary). Weird birds


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

My budge and tiel never got along. So much so that I ended up rehoming Boy, my budgie. He would not let Dooby anywhere near me or touch any toys. It was a bit of a nightmare and it wasn't possible to put them in separate rooms. I think go with the cages side by side idea for a while and see what happens, hopefully they will get to know each other and at least tolerate each other.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

My cockatiel and budgie get along great. They are in the same cage, and prune each other often. They never fight and spend alot of time together outside the cage. 

We just put little bill in with Earl, and they stayed at different sides of the cage for an hour or so then they were sitting together and playing. They like each other now and don't mind about each other being onn there stuff. 

I am glad they get along !


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

a couple of my budgies irriate my tiels, but then again those same 2 budgies irriate my other budgies I've had them now for 3 months they're more settled in and they've got it in thier little heads they are the 'queens' of this house 

Ive got 2 budgies who would much rather be with the cockatiels because they're more mellow like the tiels, and the tiels don't mind them bieng in thier cage because they're not all over the place acting nuts like the other budgies 

when the 2 mellow budgies are in the cage with the tiels, they all eat out of the same bowls, no problem The other day the one mellow budgie even climed over nibbles(tiel) back to get to the bowl because it was a Invasion of budgies and he had no other way to the bowl - she didn't even flinch just sat still so he could get across her and down to the bowl, once he was perched she moved which we all thought was just too sweet 

there is times @ night my more mellow budgies will sleep in the cage with the tiels all night long, if they're in the cage and i'm putting all the birds to bed, they stay there normally they're already asleep any way and since my b/f sleeps on the couch and is a light sleeper if by chance any thing happened he'd be right there

but they've done it several different nights in the last few months and everything goes just fine


----------

